# Affricks farm little kingshill?



## mega spoilt ponies (27 March 2014)

Howdy

on the livery yard search...

really grateful if anybody could tell me anything about affricks farm stables in little kingshill, bucks - run by joy dawes

cant seem to find out what it is like etc?

any personal experiences very appreciated


----------



## mega spoilt ponies (27 March 2014)

Pleeeeeease...?


----------



## bridlemaker (31 March 2014)

Hi, i've not kept a horse there but do know people that do / have, it's a very good yard with off road hacking & Joy is very knowledgeable.


----------



## mega spoilt ponies (31 March 2014)

Thanks very much, just need to wait for a space now! I don't suppose you happen to know what the grazing and stable sizes are like?


----------



## bridlemaker (31 March 2014)

mega spoilt ponies said:



			Thanks very much, just need to wait for a space now! I don't suppose you happen to know what the grazing and stable sizes are like?
		
Click to expand...

Stable sizes are good if my memory serves me correctly, but i don't know what the grazing's like regarding how much there is, but it will be well cared for.


----------

